# Duck Clubs



## avidhntr3

Just wondering if there's anywhere where I can find a list and contact information for the duck clubs in northern Utah...any help?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I don't know of any lists but the ones I have looked into are way too expensive for the average Joe. For example the Millionaire Duck Club cost around 150,000 dollars to join and 7,000 dollars a year dues. There is so much public land to hunt waterfowl in Utah it doesn't make sense to pay money to hunt on a club.


----------



## Mojo1

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> For example the Millionaire Duck Club cost around 150,000 dollars to join and 7,000 dollars a year dues. .


That won't hardly get you into a second tier club back home, wonder why they call it the Millionaire Club when it only costs 150g's to join? :lol:

Are you looking North Shore or South shore?

I heard the Canadian club finally sold&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..to the refuge, if they follow their guidelines nobody will ever hunt that.

There are whole slew of small clubs up in the Corrine area, sometimes you will see ads for them on the forums or on KSL.

There's a club right by the launch at Willard Spur, can't remember the name but someone was trying to sell a membership share in it on KSL a while back.

*



There is so much public land to hunt waterfowl in Utah it doesn't make sense to pay money to hunt on a club

Click to expand...

*I sure wouldn't join a club with the kind of quality public hunting land around here, man you guys don't know how good you have compared to other states.


----------



## stuckduck

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I don't know of any lists but the ones I have looked into are way too expensive for the average Joe. For example the Millionaire Duck Club cost around 150,000 dollars to join and 7,000 dollars a year dues. There is so much public land to hunt waterfowl in Utah it doesn't make sense to pay money to hunt on a club.


The Bear River club is A LOT more than that to join..there are some fine clubs in Utah but I have to agree with Mojo.. there is some great public hunting in Utah might take some work but there is plenty of good hunting...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Mojo wrote "There’s a club right by the launch at Willard Spur, can’t remember the name but someone was trying to sell a membership share in it on KSL a while back."

I believe it is the Ogden Gun Club.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

stuckduck said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of any lists but the ones I have looked into are way too expensive for the average Joe. For example the Millionaire Duck Club cost around 150,000 dollars to join and 7,000 dollars a year dues. There is so much public land to hunt waterfowl in Utah it doesn't make sense to pay money to hunt on a club.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bear River club is A LOT more than that to join..there are some fine clubs in Utah but I have to agree with Mojo.. there is some great public hunting in Utah might take some work but there is plenty of good hunting...
Click to expand...

I am sure you are correct. It was several years ago I checked and that was the one I remembered. Probably more now at the Millionaire Club. They mostly cater to wealthy business men and executives from back east. When I shoot ducks near their club I just kind of chuckle when I think of how much those guys pay to hunt the same ducks I am hunting.


----------



## Chaser

Shoot, for 150 grand you could buy a sick truck, the 2 of each duck gun in every gauge, 3 cases of HeviShot for each, the baddest boat on the water, and still have money left over for gas for 2 or 3 seasons of hunting. And like the other guys said- access to the same birds!

Sounds like a deal to me! NOT!!!


----------



## Bears Butt

PM sent


----------



## katorade

For 150,000 I would go to Canada a lot!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2

There is a "new" club forming in Corinne this year(it started late last year). It will be $150/person for the first year and triple thereafter. It will be advertised on ksl and a couple forums i believe shortly. From what i hear it is really not worth it for the property involved.


----------



## stuckduck

lunkerhunter2 said:


> There is a "new" club forming in Corinne this year(it started late last year). It will be $150/person for the first year and triple thereafter. It will be advertised on ksl and a couple forums i believe shortly. From what i hear it is really not worth it for the involved.


Who's property is it?


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Stuckduck, Not sure the name, but some of it is right in town(east side) next to the river and other pieces are spread out in the area. From what i understand it is a little over 600 acres total on 9 different pieces. I can find out a name and post it.


----------



## Kdub

Duck clubs are pretty good hunting, but to me not worth the price for the hunting that can be gotten around here.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I have hunted clubs for years. If you want to hunt a club and have good hunting you better be ready to spend a **** load of money on it. Clubs are nice because you can get away from sky busting and the croweds.The other good thing about clubs if you are in the right one and the right place you can hunt late season geese better.Other then that they are not wroth it.I have killed more Ducks on WMA then I have in the clubs we belonged to.We was in some dang good clubs and land to hunt.


----------



## Fremontgoosehunter

There is a new club in Southern Utah with both ducks and geese. You can go to http://www.flyfishingsouthernutah.com/hunting+home for more info. I think that the fees are around $300 to $500 per year. With 1000nds of acres... Check them out. 
Good luck .


----------



## gooseblaster

Fremontgoosehunter said:


> There is a new club in Southern Utah with both ducks and geese. You can go to http://www.flyfishingsouthernutah.com/hunting+home for more info. I think that the fees are around 300 to 500 per year. With 1000nds of acres... Check them out.
> Good luck .


Hey Saunders you been killing any this year?


----------



## Fremontgoosehunter

Been killing some. How about you?


----------



## M Gayler

Duck clubs are for people who have no idea how to hunt! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Puddler

M Gayler said:


> Duck clubs are for people who have no idea how to hunt! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Public land is for people that don't know how to make a buck!


----------



## mallardgoose

Puddler said:


> M Gayler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duck clubs are for people who have no idea how to hunt! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Public land is for people that don't know how to make a buck!
Click to expand...

Duck clubs are for people that don't know how to spend a buck.


----------



## gooseblaster

Fremontgoosehunter said:


> Been killing some. How about you?


We spanked the geese pretty good in October and ducks in November. It wasn't until a lot of the out-of-towners started to pressure them that it got a little bit more challenging. But hey that's the game. The locals don't own the birds! :O•-:


----------



## M Gayler

Puddler said:


> M Gayler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duck clubs are for people who have no idea how to hunt! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Public land is for people that don't know how to make a buck!
Click to expand...

Yep, poor and proud. Rich guy. :O•-:


----------



## RobK

I just can't believe anyone would spend that much to hunt stupid ducks, period . :shock: :shock: I don't care how rich and foolish you are . :roll: :roll:


----------



## RobK

Puddler said:


> M Gayler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duck clubs are for people who have no idea how to hunt! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Public land is for people that don't know how to make a buck!
Click to expand...

 ya right !! :roll: :roll:


----------



## RobK

Chaser said:


> Shoot, for 150 grand you could buy a sick truck, the 2 of each duck gun in every gauge, 3 cases of HeviShot for each, the baddest boat on the water, and still have money left over for gas for 2 or 3 seasons of hunting. And like the other guys said- access to the same birds!
> 
> Sounds like a deal to me! NOT!!!


got that right !!!!!!


----------



## RobK

just something great about doing it on your own , duck or big game .
Just don't get the whole duck club or guided thing .


----------



## Chard

There used to be several good clubs west of Brigham City. However, most of that land is now BRBR. We have been in a few clubs over the years and had some great hunting experiences. More often than not, the club managers starting pushing personal management agendas which ruined the whole experience and created a lot of hard feelings. As everyone else has said on this forum, there are far to many public areas now to spend your money on a club. I would much rather spend the money on some good gear instead of a membership card. Just my two cents.


----------

